# WTS: Frabill Pier Net



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Bought last fall and it's never been in the water. 36" ring. Cut the 50' rope in half to make it 25', and still have the other 25'. Got a new net made and no longer need this one.

$30 picked up. Located about half-way between Richmond and Charlottesville.


----------

